
What did Samsung create with its “Artificial Human” and what's the impact? - daniel_iversen
https://www.neon.life/
======
daniel_iversen
More details: [https://www.cnet.com/news/samsung-neon-heres-when-well-
get-d...](https://www.cnet.com/news/samsung-neon-heres-when-well-get-details-
on-the-mysterious-ai/)

~~~
daniel_iversen
... and here's a video that includes footage of Neon that Samsung apparently
accidentally left hidden in the HTML (or whatever) on their website and have
since removed
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6f6EXX-79w&feature=emb_titl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6f6EXX-79w&feature=emb_title)

